# interior detailer



## Chrisdiver (Apr 22, 2016)

Looking for an interior detailer that can be used just for top ups dust wipe downs and something thats friendly on all surfaces cheers


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

ODK Cabin is a great dressing but is perfect for light cleaning - and it smells great!


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 1, 2014)

I've always liked AG interior shampoo


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ODK cabin is great, also Meguairs interior detailing spray is excellent as well


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Odk cabin bud. Works great, smells great.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cabin!!! :thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

KC refresh ****pit care is also good


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've got a new bottle of cabin in the swaps section


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I use AG Interior Shampoo for more thorough cleaning. As an interior detailer, I use AF Spritz: it smells nice and leaves a nice finish, protects from uv and seems to keep the dust at bay.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams total interior detailer if you want a nice clean matte finish with no shine 
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...ioning/products/adams-total-interior-detailer


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I keep going back to Meguiars Interior QD here - works well, smells great and most importantly for me - doesn't change the appearance of any surfaces it is applied to.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Rich said:


> I keep going back to Meguiars Interior QD here - works well, smells great and most importantly for me - doesn't change the appearance of any surfaces it is applied to.


Another vote for Megs
Also am partial to a bit of Sonax Matt Effect; completely Matt and doesn't need buffing. Wipe on, let it dry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I use Autoglym Interior Shampoo on my Interior plastics and that's it. If it's just dust, then I give them a wipe with a damp MF. I don't use any sort of dressings/Detailing sprays anymore as all of the ones I've tried leave some sort of sheen on them and I'm really not a fan of that look anymore. They also leave like a silicone feel on them. If I touch the dash after and then rub my fingers together I can feel the slipperiness of the dressing and I can't stand it. Once I'd converted to the matte look, I used a tar remover to remove the dressing from everything lol


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> adams total interior detailer if you want a nice clean matte finish with no shine
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...ioning/products/adams-total-interior-detailer


Can't wait for the new one


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another one for ODK Cabin


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ah234 said:


> Can't wait for the new one


yeh i think its the same formula but just new color and scent?


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

KC or Megs for me, both great products


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ant21 said:


> KC or Megs for me, both great products


Which KC, and how's the finish and longevity? Does it leave the plastics with some protection?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I used Adams Total Interior Detailer for the first time this week and was very impressed, leaves a nice matt finish and absolutely no sticky residue.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Either Megs interior QD or Chemical Guys Inner Clean are usually what I reach for.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yeh i think its the same formula but just new color and scent?


Don't really know I think Uv and a couple of other bits improved. I should have one coming over from the states next week or so, I shall report back


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Finishkare Fk#108as works a treat on interiors and is great on tyres too .

Mark


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I use Autoglym Interior Shampoo on my Interior plastics and that's it. If it's just dust, then I give them a wipe with a damp MF. I don't use any sort of dressings/Detailing sprays anymore as all of the ones I've tried leave some sort of sheen on them and I'm really not a fan of that look anymore. They also leave like a silicone feel on them. If I touch the dash after and then rub my fingers together I can feel the slipperiness of the dressing and I can't stand it. Once I'd converted to the matte look, I used a tar remover to remove the dressing from everything lol


Same here, but more so on a cost effective basis for me. I'm using it pretty much everyday due to my job.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AG Interior Shampoo. 

Used it for years and it works very well on any surface. Cleans great and doesn't leave and residue. Really good at getting water marks and light stains out of seat upholstery without leaving any marks. 

Then AG Vinyl and Rubber care to finish off hard surfaces. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

Monstershine Choc Sauce.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

